# Keep everything crossed for us!



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
I'm sitting here at work hardly able to concentrate...we go to panel tomorrow!
I'm poohing myself!! Couldn't sleep last night!!! I've tried on almost every item of clothing I own over the weekend... and none of it seems suitable (I'm a jeans-and-tshirt person...even at work!). I'm either 'trying too hard' or look like a frump!
Anyway, I just wanted to ask you all to send us positive thoughts tomorrow (arount 11.20). We've had so many disappointments over the years that I can't help thinking that we'll be sitting there like so many times we sat in the clinic waiting room anxious for the results of our 2ww pee-test...and the awful heart-sinking moment when the nurse appears trying to look sympathetic and giving us the bad news.
So, thanks to all of you who helped get us to panel...and keep everything crossed for us! I'll let you know how we get on.
Love to you all.
Elaine
PS Is it the done thing to have a nice gift ready for our SW to thank her for her efforts? And is so, what?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ah you must be really excited.good luck for tomorrow    

hayley


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you.  Just remember they wouldn't be taking you to panel if they didn't think you'd pass.  So hopefully it will be nothing like the clinic waiting room.  

We didn't get our SW anything for after approval panel.  We waited until after matching panel and then splashed out on a bouquet which wouldn't have looked out of place in a hotel foyer.

Good luck, hope you get some sleep tonight and sort out your wardrobe crisis.

Sanita


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi EML

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and will send positive vibes   me and DH went with what made us both feel comfy - me in black trousers and him in his jeans, although I drew the line at his trainers and he wore dressy boots  

We got our sw a bouquet of flowers after the panel.  If you call before 3pm (I think) they will deliver the same day so I asked them to send her the brightest flowers they had in the shop as I wanted it to radiate our great mood 

Have a nice relaxing bath tonight and try to get some sleep and let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Lynn xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Best of luck!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh Good Luck EML..sure you're gonna be just FINE   
we had a bottle of bubbly and a thank you card in the car ready in anticipation for our SW....

kj x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Positive thoughts on their way - all the best!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck

ref clothes- i did the same...........everything in my wardrobe got tried on-our panel was sept and i wore cream 3/4 length casual however smart trousers (af turned up that morning) and a dark brown linen top (mummy look however smart/casual is good!     )

will be thinking of you

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi EML

I am off another thread so I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread, I just want to wish you the very best of luck for the panel tomorrow, i'm sure everything will be fine, I so hope so anyway.  My DH and I are seriously thinking about adopting too, as we have had several failed Fertility treatments and I don't think that we can take any more heartache, we want a child and I think it is a lovely thing to do to adopt a child especially when you have tried so long and hard for your own as we have done also, what age group are you seeking for and what sex a girl or boy.

Let me know how you get on.      

Love

crazybabe


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi EML,
All the very best for panel not that you will need it !!!!! Let us know as soon as you can,
Love JD x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow sure you will be fine let us know how it goes.


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi EML

Good luck for tomorrow.  I would wear whatever you feel comfortable in. 

Tracey x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Elaine,

Heaps of luck tomorrow xx

Laine


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Good Luck for tomorrow.

PBMx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Best of luck for today, will be thinking of you!

Have a good evening celebrating and let us know how you get on.

Julia x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck!  I hope everything goes well (I'm sure it will!)

PS I hope you don't mind me gate crashing but I like to keep an eye on what's happening on the adoption thread as we very nearly went down that road ourselves and we're deriously thinking of doing so again in a couple of years time


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I hope its celebration time in your house today and that everything went well at panel today, I'm sure it has, let us know how things went when you can.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope everything went well

xx
HHH


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
A HUGE thankyou to all of your for your good wishes... and your positive thought-waves...IT WORKED!!!
Yesterday, after a long meeting with the panel (we were told that 'our bit' would take about 10 mins but must have been about half-an-hour!), we were unanimously approved to adopt 1–2 child(ren) aged 0–7 of either $ex. We won’t hear ‘officially’ for 7 days, but our SW told us we can start the celebrations!
The panel turned out to be less scarey than we imagined...there was quite a bit of merriment, but there was a serious side and poor DH was put through it a bit...our SW had warned us that, because he finds it difficult talking about his ‘feelings’ and his past, our HS had looked a bit bare on his side, so the panel aimed most of their questions at him and he was BRILLIANT! I was so proud of him!
It is such a relief! It is almost TWO YEARS since we first applied and, as you all know (I’ve bored you with my woes in the past), it wasn’t easy to get to this point.
Anyway... I thought I'd let you know how it went. I know that this is only the beginning...but its such a milestone for us!
Many thanks again for your encouragement.
Love
Elaine
PS Went with the 'smart casual' wool-trouser-and-shirt look and felt comfortable and confident... thanks for that advice too!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

congratualtions on being approved!

Fab news  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY FAB NEWS!!    
well done to your dh too 
enjoy celebrating this milestone 

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab News on your approval  

Now the "waiting"  begins!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yay congrates to you both....!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



hayley


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations EML and DH!


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing you a shorter journey in this next phase.

magenta xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations hope your wait to become a family isn't to long.
Wigantwo


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant news....here's to a short 'pregnancy' I hope you had fun celebrating!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to you both xx

Laine


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations - enjoy the moment and crack open the champers.

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news many congratulations love JD x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations to you and DH hope that your wait is very short   

Rebecca


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
Thank you all for your lovely good wishes and congratulations! I still can't believe we've got this far!!! Our SW had a few littlies ready for us to look at strait after panel and is coming aroung to talk about them and some others in detail next week! Lets hope we won't have to wait for long during this part of the process.
Thanks again and I'll keep you posted.
Love
Elaine


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Elaine thats Fantastic news hun...........lets hope you dont have to join us in the "wait" 

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow Elaine that is good news on possible matches already, it's nice to see some SW thinking about potential matches before you even went to panel.

Let us know how it all gos.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fab news - let's hope you don't have long to wait to become a 'forever' mummy and daddy


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Elaine

How are you, 

Sorry I'm new to this thread, I am thinking about adoption, my husband and I have had 3 x IUI 2 of which failed and 1 which was a very faint postitive on test but sadly ended with a very early MC, we last had our 01st and only IVF/ICSI which was on the NHS in November 2007 which also failed, the way I feel now is that hubby or I aren't getting any younger and we have wanted our dream to come true for such a long time now, I feel very confused at the moment as we cannot afford to pay private for more treatment so we did say if we were to give treatment one last attempt it would be Egg share as it is cheaper and I will be able to help out somebody else, but part of me wants to have a last attemt and go for egg share and part of me is saying you cannot go through any more treatment as everytime it fails its so emotional and it is taking a risk as to whether or not it is going to work, and I don't know how I would feel whether I got pregnant or not thinking if the receipient got pregnant too fromm my eggs and if they would tell their child when it reaches 16-18 years old, I don't think I could cope if a teenager knocked on my door and said that I was their biological mother, which on the other hand with a adoption I know it is going to be stressful and not always a bed of roses, but at least you know at the end of it your going to have your child, this is the biggest decision I have ever had to make and I don't know what to chose.  DH is behind me 100% whicherever road I decide our problem is male fertility problems.  I have contacted the fertility counseller at our clinic who I am ggoing to see the end of Jan and our follow up appointment at clinic is 05th Feb, I have also contacted the SW who visited us back in 2005, I just need to make that dreadful decision.  Can you give me any advice?

Thanks for listening

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi EML

That is fab that your SW had some littlies in mind already.  Good luck

Lynn xx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
I don't get our SW... all along she's been dragging her feet and putting obstacles in our way – yet as soon as we get to panel there she was armed with photos! Mind you..it was nice to think that she was confident in the outcome (more than we were!). I don't want to get too excited yet...well...maybe I can allow myself a bit!
So, you all did the trick for me the last time... keep those fingers crossed still!
Love
Elaine


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Crazybabe...will try to pm you.
Love
E


----------

